# Françoise Dolto



## Delgesu (24 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment sur France-Inter c'est le festival Françoise Dolto. Et franchement elle commence à me pomper de l'air. Des fois elle sortait de ces trucs qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tête. Et les chroniqueurs prennent tout ce qu'elle dit pour parole d'évangile. Comme si elle savait tout. Il ya bien des choses qui me paraissent contestables. Peut-être qu'à l'époque c'était moderne, mais bon on ne l'a pas attendu pour savoir éduquer des enfants, même si elle est pertinente sur bien des points probablement.


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Il faut quand même reconnaître qu'on lui doit Carlos. C'est pas rien !


----------



## Delgesu (24 Novembre 2004)

Justement, je voulais en parler. Quand on voit le résultat, il peut sembler légitime de remettre en question les théories de la dame. Je parle de l'obésité de son fils; je n'ai rien contre ce monsieur, mais apparament il a eu des problèmes d'alimentation.


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment sur France-Inter c'est le festival Françoise Dolto. Et franchement elle commence à me pomper de l'air. Des fois elle sortait de ces trucs qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tête*.* Et les chroniqueurs prennent tout ce qu'elle dit pour parole d'évangile. Comme si elle savait tout. Il ya bien des choses qui me paraissent contestables. Peut-être qu'à l'époque c'était moderne, mais bon on ne l'a pas attendu pour savoir éduquer des enfants, même si elle est pertinente sur bien des points probablement.


Tu veux pas préciser ce qui te fait _dresser les cheveux sur la tête_, comme tu dis ? Ce sera plus facile pour en discuter..  

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste de Dolto, loin de là. Mais il me semble difficile de ne pas reconnaitre l'apport fondamental qu'elle a amené dans l'approche de la petite enfance.
Et, aujourd'hui que j'ai des enfants, je peux mesurer, plus que je ne le voudrais sûrement, la pertinence de certaines de ses théories..


----------



## Delgesu (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas préciser ce qui te fait _dresser les cheveux sur la tête_, comme tu dis ? Ce sera plus facile pour en discuter..
> 
> Je ne suis pas une spécialiste de Dolto, loin de là. Mais il me semble difficile de ne pas reconnaitre l'apport fondamental qu'elle a amené dans l'approche de la petite enfance.
> Et, aujourd'hui que j'ai des enfants, je peux mesurer, plus que je ne le voudrais sûrement, la pertinence de certaines de ses théories..



Je n'ai pas d'exemple précis là à te donner, mais disons que en général, je trouve qu'on écoute un peu trop ce qu'elle disait, un peu comme un gourou, nonobstant l'expérience de la réalité de la vie. Bien sûr, elle a du apporter beaucoup. Je n'ai pas envie de rentrer dans les grands débats. Peut-être est-ce seulement à cause du fait qu'elle sert de prétexte aux parents pour faire de leurs enfants des enfants-rois pourris gatés (surtout dans notre époque de divorces chromique...un grand classique). 

Tiens, je me souviens d'une théorie qui m'avait paru louche. Corrige moi si je dis des bêtises. Elle disait qu'il ne faut surtout pas que les parents soient derrièe leurs enfants quand ils font leurs devoirs. 

Ou que (ça y est, ça reviens) la mère parle du père devant ses enfants en disant "Papa". (celle-là c'était ma préférée). Il paraitrait que ça les infantilise. Non mais d'où elle tient cela ? Chez nous nos parents disaient "Demande à Maman" ou "Va voir Papa", et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir été, moi ou mes frères,  particulièrement infantilisé. Et ça m'a même paru particulièrement bizarre, froid et distant quand dans certaines familles j'entendais "ton père" ou "ta mère" venant respectivement de la mère ou du père. Je connais même des familles où ils appellent leurs parents par leurs prénoms !! Bon c'est au Canada, pas en France, et c'est le pays champion des familles destructurées. Tiens, moi aussi je vais me lancer dans les théories granguignollesques... ou abracadabrantesques ("qui ont eu lieu...."  )

Je dis simplement qu'il ne faut pas TOUT prendre pour argent comptant dans les propos de la madame. C'est comme pour Simone de Beauvoir; j'ai lu "Le deuxième sexe", et il faut rendre grâce à un tel personnage d'avoir fait avancer la cause des femmes. Cpendant je ne partageais pas son point de vue sur certaines choses, ou plutot je trouvais qu'elle exagérait fortement parfois. Quelques arguments me semblaient plus motivés par une frustration que par un authentique élan intellectuel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Dolto au cachot


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Les écrivains des plus formidables romans d'amour ne sont pas tous des amoureux épanouis...


Autre exemple, J.J.Rousseau qui écrivit un traité sur l'éducation, et qui abandonna ses enfants...


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...et qui abandonna ces enfants...


Quels enfants ?

ces


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Autre exemple, J.J.Rousseau qui écrivit un traité sur l'éducation http://www.alalettre.com/rousseau-emile.htm, et qui abandonna ces enfants...


? Ses enfants, les siens, 9 en tout.
Sacré Mimile !
 
Je ne suis pas Doltophobe mais faire
de cette dame une superwoman me fatigue.
Ce qui étonne chez les psychologues
et autres analysés devenus analyseurs,
c'est qu'ils se nourrissent de papiers
universitaires et que beaucoup d'ente eux
ne connaissent pas grand'chose de la vie.
Combien ont assisté à une naissance ?
Combien ont assisté à l'agonie d'un de
leurs proches ...?
Quand une tuile arrive, on (qui?) met en place
une "cellule psychologique" !!! Cellule est
un mot qui évoque soit la vie soit la prison.


----------



## Delgesu (24 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ? Ses enfants, les siens, 9 en tout.
> Sacré Mimile !
> 
> Je ne suis pas Doltophobe mais faire
> ...



Je ne veux pas dénigrer les "cellules psychologiques", elles sont sans doute très utiles, mais en effet, c'est bien à la mode; on dirait que les pouvoirs publiques se réfugient derrière ça pour ne pas avouer leur impuissance quand il y a une catastrophe. Pourtant on ne leur reproche rien. Ils mettent le parapluie, avec toutes ces histoires de procès...


----------



## woulf (24 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ? Ses enfants, les siens, 9 en tout.
> Sacré Mimile !
> 
> Je ne suis pas Doltophobe mais faire
> ...



A ce compte là, faut il absolument avoir été drogué pour pouvoir soigner ou comprendre les drogués ? ou alcoolique pour les alcooliques ? Hmmm, un peu facile, je trouve.

On n'est pas forcé d'avoir vécu une situation pour pouvoir la comprendre, et comprendre les gens qui y font face, même si on peut cyniquement dire que cela apporte un "plus".

Cela étant, beaucoup de gens, et dans tous les domaines, parlent ou pire décident alors qu'ils ne maitrisent pas ou ne comprennent pas leur sujet, meme s'ils sont persuadés de le savoir... Le problème me semble être cette facilité et cet à peu près qu'on rencontre de plus en plus, la rigueur, il faut croire que c'est ringard 

Quant aux cellules psychologiques, c'est tout à fait récent, tiens comme ces assurances, qui couvrent le suivi psychologique après accident de voiture (mais oui la pub avec le gus à la gueule porcine !), c'est à la mode, meme si c'est bien qu'on commence à s'intéresser aux conséquences psychologiques, mais le problème c'est qu'il encore une fois, le faire correctement...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je voulais en parler. Quand on voit le résultat, il peut sembler légitime de remettre en question les théories de la dame. Je parle de l'obésité de son fils; je n'ai rien contre ce monsieur, mais apparament il a eu des problèmes d'alimentation.



Carlos a eu aussi de gros problémes psychologiques, il est d'ailleurs je crois toujours interné chez les grosses têtes... :hosto:


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2004)

Je vous trouves un peu dur avec cette femme qui, je crois, a menée sa carrière honnêtement. De plus, à son époque, avec l'éducation qu'elle a reçu, donner cette parole aux enfants, qui soit dit en passant n'était pas considérer comme des individus à part entière jusqu'à il y a peu, est plutôt une avancée considérable.
Je comprends le point de vue de Delgesu quand il dit que l'on a l'impression qu'elle parle de "choses" quand elle parle des enfants, mais c'est aussi un travers de ce genre de métiers que "d'objectiver" (de considérer comme un objet) ce sur quoi on travaille, cela fût-il un être humain.

Il me semble, que ce qui est le plus insupportable dans tout ça, c'est l'utilissation de son travail pour légitimer une certaine irresponsabilité des parents envers leurs enfants, une démission de l'autorité, un évitement du conflit, qui finalement ne rend pas forcément service (sur le long terme) aux petits. 

Plus généralement, pour ce qui est de la famille, j'ai (mais je ne suis pas le seul) l'impression que le modèle dit classique qui paraissait être le fondement de nos sociétés, a vécu, ou que du moins il se transforme radicalement (voir les débats sur l'homoparentalité) et que certaines analyse de la Dame sont peut être datées.

Sinon, pour Carlos, malgrè tout ce qu'on peu penser de ce type, je crois qu'il a eu une vie plutôt épanouie, dans tout les sens du terme   


PS : si vous avez des petits, aimez les et puis voilà, de toute façon les enfants sont ingrats


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi, elle me pompe l'air !!!! et en plus, je ne sais pas voir son fils en peinture !!!! :rateau:     
Et c'est vrai en plus ! :love: 

La recette pour bien "élever" (purée que je déteste ce mot !) ses enfants :

95 % d'amour
1% de bon sens
1% de patience
1% de compréhension
1% de connerie
et le % qui reste, ben c'est la touche du destin !!!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, elle me pompe l'air !!!! et en plus, je ne sais pas voir son fils en peinture !!!! :rateau:
> Et c'est vrai en plus ! :love:
> 
> La recette pour bien "élever" (purée que je déteste ce mot !) ses enfants :
> ...


 c'est à cause du 1% de bon sens que je ne me sens pas encore prêt à avoir des enfants.


----------



## Dedalus (24 Novembre 2004)

bah, de toute façon on est blasés, maintenant, après toutes les révélations au sujet du grand gourou Bettelheim 
Y'a plus rien de sacré je vous dis


----------



## Dedalus (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cause du 1% de bon sens que je ne me sens pas encore prêt à avoir des enfants.



La différence entre ceux qui n'ont pas d'enfants et ceux qui en ont est essentiellement celle-ci à mon avis  

Ceux qui n'en ont pas se posent plein de questions
Ceux qui en ont ne s'en posent guère, ils sont bien trop occupés à les résoudre


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

Et puis elle a surtout parlé de la relation mère/enfant la Dame.
C'était la réalité de l'époque, ça c'est daté, c'est sûr.


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, elle me pompe l'air !!!! et en plus, je ne sais pas voir son fils en peinture !!!! :rateau:
> Et c'est vrai en plus ! :love:
> 
> La recette pour bien "élever" (purée que je déteste ce mot !) ses enfants :
> ...


Bonjour TheBig

Certains de tes pourcentages me paraissent optimistes !!!

"Elever" quel mot horrible qui nous fait penser à
éleveur de veaux, vaches, cochons, poulets, crevettes...
Mais il est plus supportable quand on pense à
sortir de terre, sortir de la merde, tirer vers le haut...
L'homme n'est pas qu'un animal ! Oui ? Non ? Non ! Ah  bon !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

pendant que fifille prenait de l'ampleur dans mon ventre j'ai tout lu
comment accoucher, commer elever l'enfant....

je suis tombé sur dolto , j'ai lu  .....et oublié

fifille a bien grandi sans les conseil de Dolto
c'est une fille tres sage , tres bonne etudiante

cela m'est largement suffisant !!


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

....enfin ! Chacun trouve midi à sa porte.
 La Dolto a fait autant de bien que de mal. Autant d'interprétations posssibles qu'il ya de gens differents ayant des enfants et aucun ne ressemble à l'autre....

 Du coup, avoir le privilège d'apprendre à devenir parent est avant tout, comme le disait TheBig, une question d'amour, d'ouverture à l'autre, cet autre qu'est l'enfant, aussi petit soit-il...

  Alors faites des enfants...vous verrez du pays!:love:


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2004)

surtout que c'est facile de laisser "s'epanouir"(en language doltoien=faire ce qu'ils veulent!),quand c'est la nurse ou bobonne ,qui les supporte

sans les traumathiser,un minimum de directionisme est benefique pour tous.
sinon,a les cotoyer journellement comme une vrai mére,ça devient rapidement
insupportable,tout en les adorant.
.
sinon,carlos, j'aime bien  
.
[mode apparté thebig]" ta recette marche bien pour les poulets,j'en ais moi meme elevé
une tripotée"__"du poulet de ferme ,oui monsieur",c'est pas d'la merde ça !
[mode aparté selon jean pierre coffe]


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Ouverture d'esprit à l'autre... pas besoin d'avoir des enfants pour apprendre ça  Quoique je pense qu'effectivement c'est un bon remède certain contre le manque de respect de l'autre, tant au niveau de la parole qu'au niveau de l'ouverture d'esprit. Un enfant est toute confiance et supporte très mal le mensonge.


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ouverture d'esprit à l'autre... Un enfant est toute confiance et supporte très mal le mensonge.


 ....mais quand on devient adulte, on apprend le dicernement....pour eviter de faire confiance "comme un enfant"....sinon on est un adulte/enfant.....pas bon ça:casse::hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....mais quand on devient adulte, on apprend le dicernement....pour eviter de faire confiance "comme un enfant"....sinon on est un adulte/enfant.....pas bon ça:casse::hosto:



C'est peut-être moins une question d'être adulte, qu'une question de sensibilité. Les enfants sont aussi de grands sensibles, comme certains adultes. :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être moins une question d'être adulte, qu'une question de sensibilité. Mais tu as raison les enfants sont aussi de grands sensibles, comme certains adultes. :casse: :hosto:


 ..ou plutôt des adultes comme certains enfants...
 Allez je taquine !:love:
 N'empêche, trop de sensibilité est considéré comme de la sensiblerie (donc comme une faiblesse) dans le monde des adultes....
 Faisez gaffe !

 Bon ceci dit, ya quoi à manger ce midi !:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ou plutôt des adultes comme certains enfants...
> Allez je taquine !:love:
> N'empêche, trop de sensibilité est considéré comme de la sensiblerie (donc comme une faiblesse) dans le monde des adultes....
> Faisez gaffe !
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il y a aussi d'authentiques petits et grands monstres  mais ils sont rares :love:  Souvent un minimum de dialogue et d'amour suffit à faire tomber le masque et parfois non :rateau: :casse: 
La sensiblerie,  je la définirais davantage comme de la sensibilité feinte pour faire bonne figure. Elle est aisément repérable parce que, si je peux dire, elle est trop sensible pour être honnête et souvent concerne des choses qui n'en valent pas la peine. Maintenant si je prends ta définition (sensibilité exacerbée=sensiblerie) , elle est effectivement perçue par certains comme une faiblesse. Mais ceux qui la considèrent comme une faiblesse sont-ils sensibles ?  :rateau: :casse: 


PS: bon appétit


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cause du 1% de bon sens que je ne me sens pas encore prêt à avoir des enfants.


 recapitulons, j'ai le % de connerie...
et... 
heu...
c'est un debut non ?

:hein:


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> recapitulons, j'ai le % de connerie...
> et...
> heu...
> c'est un debut non ?
> ...


 ça aussi c'est un problème pour moi. J'ai beaucoup plus de 1% de connerie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Dans mon entourage, je connais un gars qui a 3 enfants entre 5 et 12 ans ... lui et sa femme travaillent comme des tarés (cadres de haut niveau tous les deux) et se font des c..... en or !!!
Simple : ils ne sont jamais chez eux sauf parfois le week-end !
Pour suivre les enfants, des "nounous" qui se relaient tous les jours quand elles n'en ont pas marre de se faire rabrouer ou même insulter...
Les enfants ont tout ce qu'ils veulent et même plus (faut bien se faire pardonner !!!) - résultat : des petits "monstres" qui se croient tout permis et qui toisent même les adultes !!!
A qui la faute ?????  
Il y a un mois, j'en ai gardé 2 à la maison durant tout un week-end ! HOMERIQUE !!!!!!!!!!!   
Surtout quand le plus grand a saisi mon iBook et a menacé de le jeter à terre si je ne le conduisais pas immédiatement au cinéma ...  
Résultat : il s'est pris une bonne baffe sur la tronche ... une vrai de vrai, bien cinglante et s'est calmé comme par enchantement !  
Coïncidence : il a demandé à revenir chez nous samedi pour passer la journée !  
Curieux non !
C'est quand même navrant de devoir lever la main sur les enfants des autres alors que ça n'était jamais arrivé avec les miens !!!!!  
Et le pire, c'est que je ne regrette pas de l'avoir morflé !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui n'en ont pas se posent plein de questions
> Ceux qui en ont ne s'en posent guère, ils sont bien trop occupés à les résoudre


   

Ma propre variante serait : la théorie, c'est bien dans les livres et ça peut toujours être utile mais la pratique est pleine d'impondérables.


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

Et encore.

Tu as été bien tendre....    


   

Blague dans l'coin, tu as raison, il y a des fois où, bien malheureusement, seule une réaction vive et "violente" peut calmer un môme...  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Résultat : il s'est pris une bonne baffe sur la tronche ... une vrai de vrai, bien cinglante et s'est calmé comme par enchantement !



Bah valà, tu sais dans quoi te reconvertir maintenant!! :affraid:


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Un pote m'a dit hier : " Mon père a essayé Dolto avec moi ! Il me foutait des coups de bouquin dans la tronche." :mouais:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un pote m'a dit hier : " Mon père a essayé Dolto avec moi ! Il me foutait des coups de bouquin dans la tronche." :mouais:


 
...heureusement que la source d'inspiration du père de ton pote n'était pas un éssai sur l'éducation en 10 volumes.....
 le poids des mots le choc des tomes !!!!! :casse::hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...heureusement que la source d'inspiration du père de ton pote n'était pas un éssai sur l'éducation en 10 volumes.....
> le poids des mots le choc des tomes !!!!! :casse::hosto:



Pouce       :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pouce       :love:


 ...non non ! je tiens la forme là !..j'ai pire encore...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Dites ... est-ce que Dolto aurait écrit des trucs sur la psychologie des chats ?   

Je sais j'arrive comme ça ... avec mon histoire de chat  :rose: mais j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi notre chat, dès que nous commençons à nous endormir se met à miauler !   

Et chaque nuit c'est la même chose ! :sick: ...

Alors j'ai plus d'enfant en bas âge pour me réveiller toutes les heures, mais un chat  :mouais: 

"Comprendre les angoisses de son chat" par Dolto aux Editions du Sommeil Palois.


merci d'avance pour votre aide, que j'en suis sûre me sera précieuse ! 

:sleep:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites ... est-ce que Dolto aurait écrit des trucs sur la psychologie des chats ?
> 
> Je sais j'arrive comme ça ... avec mon histoire de chat  :rose: mais j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi notre chat, dès que nous commençons à nous endormir se met à miauler !
> 
> ...


 ..c'est un chat ou une chatte ? coupé ou ligaturée?...porte de la chambre fermée ou pas?
 sinon essaye de le/la faire dormir avec toi dans la chambre!
 sinon achètes toi un chien...genre matin de naples...discret, joueur et qui adore les lits ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non non ! je tiens la forme là !..j'ai pire encore...:love:



Mais nous t'en prions  et à deux genoux encore :casse: :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> sinon achètes toi un chien...genre matin de naples...discret, joueur et qui adore les lits ...



... :mouais:... Tu dis ça parce que celui-là il bave même encore pire que les autres canidés  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous t'en prions  et à deux genoux encore :casse: :hosto:


 ........tout bien refléchi, ça peut pas être pire...j'admets !


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... :mouais:... Tu dis ça parce que celui-là il bave même encore pire que les autres canidés  :rateau:


 ......tu vas te faire une meute de copains !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais j'arrive comme ça ... avec mon histoire de chat  :rose: mais j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi notre chat, dès que nous commençons à nous endormir se met à miauler !


Et si, quand il commence à miauler, tu le bottais dehors avec en prime un ou deux coups de trident dans le derrière ... tu crois qu'il continuerait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ........tout bien refléchi, ça peut pas être pire...j'admets !



C'est bien ce qui me semblait


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qui me semblait


 *".....tu vas te faire une meute de copains* !!!"....

 quoique .... !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et si, quand il commence à miauler, tu le bottais dehors avec en prime un ou deux coups de trident dans le derrière ... tu crois qu'il continuerait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:



 :mouais: Tu veux savoir ?  :mouais: 

OUI !!!  

 mais pas tout de suite bien sûr ... cette chatte (puisqu'il s'âgit d'une femelle) attend que nous nous rendormions !  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> *".....tu vas te faire une meute de copains* !!!"....
> 
> quoique .... !



Une meute  Grand Dieu ! Tu ne crois pas que je cours déjà assez vite comme ça ! :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une meute  Grand Dieu ! Tu ne crois pas que je cours déjà assez vite comme ça ! :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


  ....ne te retournes pas ! je crois que tu es suivie !:affraid::casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu veux savoir ?  :mouais:
> OUI !!!
> mais pas tout de suite bien sûr ... cette chatte (puisqu'il s'âgit d'une femelle) attend que nous nous rendormions !  :mouais:


Argh ! J'ai eu le même coup avec un de mes chiens qui commencait à aboyer dès que nous montions nous coucher ...  
Il a fallu 8 jours pour le convaincre d'arrêter !  
Dès qu'il commençait à aboyer, je descendais et je le bourrais sur la terrasse jusqu'au matin ! (c'était en été, ne vous en faites pas !  )
Une bonne semaine après ... ben c'était le grand silence blanc !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:   
ps : le premier jour on a un certain remords, mais ça passe vite !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....ne te retournes pas ! je crois que tu es suivie !:affraid::casse:



Je détale tellement vite que ça m'étonnerait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Une main de fer dans un gant de crin !!! Y'a que ça de vrai !!!!!


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une main de fer dans un gant de crin ....


  ..tenant un grand baton RADICAL !


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je détale tellement vite que ça m'étonnerait


 ...ben non ..tu fais comme ton avatar ...du sur-place ! 

 [Private : tu es autorisée à m'insulter par MP ]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..tenant un grand baton RADICAL !


...entouré de fils barbelés chauffés à blanc en plus !!!!!!! ... comme dirait mon plus jeune fils : "ça ! ça pète !!!!!"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben non ..tu fais comme ton avatar ...du sur-place !
> 
> [Private : tu es autorisée à m'insulter par MP ]



Ce n'est pas de ma faute si le paysage change et fleuri un peu tous les jours différemment, ça s'enrichi  C'est impressionnant 

 [Private :  Je n'y manquerai pas   C'est quoi déjà ton adresse   ]


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> cette chatte (puisqu'il s'âgit d'une femelle)


Rien d'étonnant alors... 


_je les cherche, hein les coups de trident !_


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...entouré de fils barbelés chauffés à blanc en plus !!!!!!! ... comme dirait mon plus jeune fils : "ça ! ça pète !!!!!"


 ...je sens qu'on va avoir droit à quelques cout de trident si on continue à torturer la chatte à Lorna :rose:.....ARREEEEETE The Big...elle est toute ebouriffée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je sens qu'on va avoir droit à quelques cout de trident si on continue à torturer la chatte à Lorna :rose:.....ARREEEEETE The Big...elle est toute ebouriffée !



M'enfin  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je sens qu'on va avoir droit à quelques cout de trident si on continue à torturer la chatte à Lorna :rose:.....ARREEEEETE The Big...elle est toute ebouriffée !



    ... la chatte de Lorna !!!! ... c'est quelque chose !!!!! ...     
Aïïïïïïïeee !!!!!!


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... la chatte de Lorna !!!! ... c'est quelque chose !!!!! ...
> Aïïïïïïïeee !!!!!!


 Bon, ça suffit, Lo va rappliquer !


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... la chatte de Lorna !!!! ... c'est quelque chose !!!!! ...


 ...on sait déjà qu'elle est très bruyante la nuit et ne trouve pas le repos !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça suffit, Lo va rappliquer !



Bof ! je vais me déguiser en baleine ... sous-entendu : je me cache à Lo !!!!!! Arghhhh !!!!      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on sait déjà qu'elle est très bruyante la nuit et ne trouve pas le repos !


      ... Pôv Lorna !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bof ! je vais me déguiser en baleine ... sous-entendu : je me cache à Lo !!!!!! Arghhhh !!!!      :love:


 Sors de là !...Ne M'O..blige pas à te dénoncer !
                    (NEMO)


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Sors de là !...Ne M'O..blige pas à te dénoncer !
> (NEMO)



Bats les masques, Thebig est un mérou


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bats les masques, Thebig est un mérou


 ...fais gaffe..l'embêtes pas ! tu sais bien que si tu taquines le mérou, il p....
 mes roupettes !

 ..franchement tu exagères là ! j'avais promi !
  just avant le déjeuner.....cassoulet ce midi


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...fais gaffe..l'embêtes pas ! tu sais bien que si tu taquines le mérou, il p....
> mes roupettes !
> 
> ..franchement tu exagères là ! j'avais promi !
> just avant le déjeuner.....cassoulet ce midi



Mais non, je n'exagère pas  Et tu sais très bien que tu ne peux pas résister  Parlez je le veux   :love:


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2004)

Quel est le sujet de ce thread ?
Je n'ai qu'un gentil chien (mâle évidemment poildep ! ).
Il n'aboie pas et ne boit pas comme son maître.
De plus il n'est pas ébouriffé.
Il n'a jamais demandé à voir un psychanalyste.
C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le sujet de ce thread ?
> Je n'ai qu'un gentil chien (mâle évidemment poildep ! ).
> Il n'aboie pas et ne boit pas comme son maître.
> De plus il n'est pas ébouriffé.
> ...



t'en as de la chance !!!

le mien m'a fait le coup de lorna mais pareil que the big
il a vu souvent le jardin la nuit au debut !!!  

il picolait comme un trou et pissait partout  :mouais: 

il etait a poil long et amait pas le rasoir :hein: 

il n'a pas vu un psy mais un eleveur qui a combé 
et comble encore , beaucoup de femelles !!


----------



## aricosec (26 Novembre 2004)

le scoop de l'année,dolto n'a pas d'enfant,mais plusieurs facette a son art. :affraid:
.


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'a pas vu un psy mais un eleveur qui a combé
> et comble encore , beaucoup de femelles !!


 ...qui ? l'éleveur, le psy ou le chien?

 ..tiens au fait c'est vrai ça Lorna ! Fais la psychanalisée ton chat !
 [mode diplomatiqaue ON: vous remarquerez que pour couper court à  intentions de coup de trident, j'asexue l'animal afin de n'offrir aucune interprétation douteuse.....mode diplomatique OFF]......

 PS : ...mais j'en pense pas moins


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...qui ? l'éleveur, le psy ou le chien?
> 
> ..tiens au fait c'est vrai ça Lorna ! Fais la psychanalisée ton chat !
> [mode diplomatiqaue ON: vous remarquerez que pour couper court à  intentions de coup de trident, j'asexue l'animal afin de n'offrir aucune interprétation douteuse.....mode diplomatique OFF]......
> ...



Mais où cela va t-il se placer on se le demande !  :rateau: Un chien chez un psy mais c'est hors de question, il faudrait déjà qu'il parle déjà !  À moins que tu n'envisages de le faire aboyer à coup de piques savamment et stratégiquement placées  :hosto:  Ça risque tout de même d'être incompréhensible pour ce cher Docteur même après ça !  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais où cela va t-il se placer on se le demande !  :rateau: Un chien chez un psy mais c'est hors de question, il faudrait déjà qu'il parle déjà !  À moins que tu n'envisages de le faire aboyer à coup de piques savamment et stratégiquement placées  :hosto:  Ça risque tout de même d'être incompréhensible pour ce cher Docteur même après ça !  :rateau: :casse:


  ......sans dec....ya des psy pour chat(te), chien, pigeon, merle, tortue ...etc etc ....si si !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ......sans dec....ya des psy pour chat(te), chien, pigeon, canari, tortue ...etc etc ....si si !



Ne soit pas si chien avec la psychanalyse et fais donc comme tous ceux qui devraient donner leur langue au chat au spécialiste. Il en fait toujours un bon usage   Il la met parfois à sa sauce car la marinade est toujours meilleure bien épicée


----------



## rezba (26 Novembre 2004)

Françoise Dolto, c'est la nana que ma mère écoutait à a radio quand j'étais tout petit ? Elle vit encore ? Je porterais bien plainte, des fois...  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Françoise Dolto, c'est la nana que ma mère écoutait à a radio quand j'étais tout petit ? Elle vit encore ? Je porterais bien plainte, des fois...  :rateau:


 ...vi,  tu devrais, fais gaffe t'es tout violet !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Françoise Dolto, c'est la nana que ma mère écoutait à a radio quand j'étais tout petit ? Elle vit encore ? Je porterais bien plainte, des fois...  :rateau:



C'est vrai qu'à force d'entre le "Bigbisou" tous les week-ends depuis quoi ? Dix ans. Elle devrait 

Sinon, Françoise a-t-elle écrit ses livres après la naissance de son fils ? :mouais:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'à force d'entre le "Bigbisou" tous les week-ends depuis quoi ? Dix ans. Elle devrait
> 
> Sinon, Françoise a-t-elle écrit ses livres après la naissance de son fils ? :mouais:


 
 ...oui ! *UN* ! "JAMAIS AVEC MON FILS"...l'histoire d'une psychanalyse qui vire au cauchemar!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui ! *UN* ! "JAMAIS AVEC MON FILS"...l'histoire d'une psychanalyse qui vire au cauchemar!



IL faut dire qu'avant d'avoir fait le tour de la question entre le tirelipimpom sur le chiwawa et le Big bisou en 5 volumes  il fallait y croire ! On se motive


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> IL faut dire qu'avant d'avoir fait le tour de la question entre le tirelipimpom sur le chiwawa et le Big bisou en 5 volumes  il fallait y croire ! On se motive



les grosses têtes recutent !


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les grosses têtes recutent !


ou recrutent ?
ou reculent ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ou recrutent ?
> ou reculent ?



oups !

je viens de réussir l'examen d'entrée aux grosses têtes


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> oups !
> 
> je viens de réussir l'examen d'entrée au grosses têtes


  ...tu vois! c'était pas si difficile !
  Bienvenue!:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tu vois! c'était pas si difficile !
> Bienvenu!:love:



On est en plein lapsus révélateurs, où est le psy avec son chien en bandoulière ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On est en plein lapsus révélateurs, où est le psy avec son chien en bandoulière ?



Mon décodeur étant cassé quel est le lapsus ? ou l'acte manqué ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tu vois! c'était pas si difficile !
> Bienvenue!:love:



Virtuellement, je remplace lequel des zygotos de ce panel d'amateurs de la gaudriole ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Virtuellement, je remplace lequel des zygotos de ce panel d'amateurs de la gaudriole ?



Aucun


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aucun



je veux bien jouer le rôle du grain de poivre dans le moulin pendant le repas


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2004)

Dolto a apporté un savoir et permis des progrès considérables dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des enfants, à une époque où on partait de presque rien. Bien sûr comme vous dites certains propos sont datés, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par l'expérience - voire le bon sens parfois, mais à l'époque où elle les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens. Et puis comme dans tout domaine de connaissance, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que ça ne marche pas bien, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer. Exemple qui n'a rien à voir, les architectes des "barres" des années 50-70 étaient persuadés de bien faire. Bien sûr maintenant on leur crache dessus, il paraît tellement évident que leur modèle urbain ne tenait pas la route, mais cela n'avait jamais été fait auparavant, et sur le moment on y croyait... Dans le domaine de l'éducation, laisser l'enfant beaucoup plus livré à lui-même que cela n'avait été tenté paraissait séduisant, aujourd'hui personne ne nierait l'intérêt, la nécessité de lui donner un cadre, des limites, de l'avertir des risques (rappelez vous les psys qui conseillaient de laisser le gamin, par exemple, se brûler pour qu'il découvre par lui-même que c'est dangereux, on en est revenu et heureusement !!!). Quant à ses interventions radiophoniques il s'agissait d'un exercice périlleux, sujet à tous les malentendus, les interprétations brutales et les extrapolations sauvages parmi le public, et qu'il s'agit de ne pas confondre à ce qu'elle a pu donner dans ses prises en charges individuelles.
Bref, Dolto est une grande dame de l'histoire de la psychologie, mais même à ce titre elle ne doit pas être déifiée ou je ne sais quoi, comme Freud, comme Lacan, elle doit maintenant être "remise à sa place" dans le parcours des découvertes, être lue et entendue mais avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque. J'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec une psychothérapeute qui avait été son élève directe, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe. Alors comme on dit, évitons de "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain" !!!

Enfin, critiquer c'est bien mais à l'heure actuelle, dans les métiers de la psy il règne une telle mollesse conceptuelle qu'une voix forte et pertinente qui énonce des théories originales qui nourissent la pratique et la réflexion nous manque cruellement...  Et ceux qui parlent le plus, qui publient le plus, qui annoncent "faire de la recherche" et imposent leur point de vue sont rarement (  ) ceux qui rencontrent le plus de patients.

Petit aparté à propos des cellules d'urgence médico-psychologiques, pour bien connaître ce domaine ce qui est surtout à regretter c'est qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas mieux que ça, et qu'on les sollicite pour des évènements certes pénibles (comme les inondations  :mouais: )  mais bien loin des traumatismes psychiques (qui restent, malgré la "mode" et la médiatisation actuelles, encore bien insuffisamment pris en compte, je peux vous l'assurer).


 

_C'était Quetzalk dans "L'avis du psy"_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

... C'est vrai, quoi! Arrêtez de latter le cercueil, vous allez vous coller des asticots sur les baskets... :affraid:


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dolto a apporté un savoir et permis des progrès considérables dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bon sens enfin


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dolto a apporté un savoir et permis des progrès considérables dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des enfants, à une époque où on partait de presque rien.
> _C'était Quetzalk dans "L'avis du psy"_



D'ailleurs françoise ne pouvait prendre en charge que le Psychisme chez son fils...


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs françoise ne pouvait prendre en charge que le Psychisme chez son fils...



 :hein:  :hein:   qu'est-ce qu'on rigole ici...


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2004)

ouais aussi si t'écrivais pas des lignes et des lignes qu'on peut pas tout lire... tsss ces médecins c'est tousla même engeance...

Manquerai plus qu'ils empêchent de tirer sur l'ambulance


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Manquerai plus qu'ils empêchent de tirer sur l'ambulance )



nan ben ça t'inquiète y a un ministère entier qui s'occupe de ça : chasse gardée !!!


----------



## MrStone (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> _C'était Quetzalk dans "L'avis du psy"_



    Merci pour cette remise de pendules à l'heure et dans le contexte  

Euh, tant que t'es chaud, tu nous ferais pas le même avec Mélanie Klein, ça risque d'en faire bondir plus d'un aussi


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tant que t'es chaud, tu nous ferais pas le même avec Mélanie Klein ?



   T'es sûr ? Bon d'accord  :love:  c'est parti :

MELANIE KLEIN a apporté un savoir et permis des progrès considérables dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des enfants, à une époque où on partait de presque rien. Bien sûr comme vous dites certains propos de MELANIE KLEIN sont datés, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par l'expérience - voire le bon sens parfois, mais à l'époque où MELANIE KLEIN les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens. Et puis comme dans tout domaine de connaissance, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que ça ne marche pas bien, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer. Bref, MELANIE KLEIN est une grande dame de l'histoire de la psychologie, mais même à ce titre elle ne doit pas être déifiée ou je ne sais quoi, comme Jung, comme Winicott, MELANIE KLEIN doit maintenant être "remise à sa place" dans le parcours des découvertes, être lue et entendue mais avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque. J'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec une psychothérapeute qui avait été la cousine de la boulangère d'un patient soigné par le beau-frère d'une des élèves directes de MELANIE KLEIN, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe. Alors comme on dit (enfin parfois), évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé avec l'eau du bain" !!!

Alors ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2004)

"toi... toi... "

De Niro dans un film récent mais pas trop


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> nan ben ça t'inquiète y a un ministère entier qui s'occupe de ça : chasse gardée !!!



 je n'ai rien à voir avec eux, parole d'honneur !
et ce que tu as dis était trés bien, mais un peu Tirelipimpon de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal
 :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien à voir avec eux, parole d'honneur !
> et ce que tu as dis était trés bien, mais un peu Tirelipimpon de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal
> :rateau:



 NAN, pas de tirelipimpon, pas de chihuahua, dans la vie faut être SERIEUX  :mouais: et pis c'est tout !


----------



## MrStone (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ? Bon d'accord  :love:  c'est parti :
> 
> MELANIE KLEIN a apporté un savoir et permis des progrès considérables dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des enfants, à une époque où on partait de presque rien. Bien sûr comme vous dites certains propos de MELANIE KLEIN sont datés, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par l'expérience - voire le bon sens parfois, mais à l'époque où MELANIE KLEIN les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens. Et puis comme dans tout domaine de connaissance, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que ça ne marche pas bien, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer. Bref, MELANIE KLEIN est une grande dame de l'histoire de la psychologie, mais même à ce titre elle ne doit pas être déifiée ou je ne sais quoi, comme Jung, comme Winicott, MELANIE KLEIN doit maintenant être "remise à sa place" dans le parcours des découvertes, être lue et entendue mais avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque. J'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec une psychothérapeute qui avait été la cousine de la boulangère d'un patient soigné par le beau-frère d'une des élèves directes de MELANIE KLEIN, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe. Alors comme on dit (enfin parfois), évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé avec l'eau du bain" !!!
> 
> Alors ?



Fantastique :love: :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

Oh et puis tiens, tant qu'on y est :

ANNA FREUD a apporté des trucs et permis des super progrès dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des gnards, à une époque où on partait de presque rien, c'était nul, en plus il faisait froid. Bien sûr comme vous dites certains propos de ANNA FREUD sont datés au carbone 14, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par TF1 puis M6 - voire le bon sens parfois, mais à l'époque où ANNA FREUD les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens. Et puis comme dans toute polémique stérile, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que tout le monde s'en fout, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer, comme dit ma concierge. Bref, ANNA FREUD est une vieille fille de l'histoire de la psychologie, mais même à ce titre elle ne doit pas être mise au placard ou je ne sais quoi, comme Ferenczi, comme K.Abraham, ANNA FREUD doit maintenant être "remise à sa place" dans le parcours des grandes gueules du XXème siècle, être lue et entendue (sur l'iTMS, 0,99 euros la conférence) mais avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque d'abrutis. J'ai eu l'occasion de prendre une douche avec l'arrière-petite fille d'une psychothérapeute qui avait été la cuisinière de la nièce d'un chauffeur de taxi psychanalysé par ANNA FREUD, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe - même si ça m'a coûté bonbon en antibiotiques, après. Alors comme on dit (enfin parfois), évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé dans l'eau bouillante où l'on cuit les nouilles" !!!


  :love:


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

:modo: :modo: Attention, il y a surchauffe, là :modo: :modo:

Infirmiiiiiieeeeeers !!!!! 

Infirmiiiiiieeeeers !!! 



Viiiiiiite


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :modo: Attention, il y a surchauffe, là :modo: :modo:
> 
> Infirmiiiiiieeeeeers !!!!!
> 
> ...



*NaAAnnN LaCHez mOOOoiIIIii !!!!* en plus on m'a passé commande d'un avis concernant J.Salomé, alors bon faut produire, hein, allez, ouste là laissez-moi passer, et pis vot" traitement j'le prendrai pas !!!

    :style:  :hosto:    :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

Ouhhhhhhhh, noooon, pas Jacques Salomé !!!! Je ne supporterai pas tout ce bonheur étalé devant moi :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ouhhhhhhhh, noooon, pas Jacques Salomé !!!! Je ne supporterai pas tout ce bonheur étalé devant moi :affraid: :affraid:



attends, t'as pas encore lu tout le mal que j'ai à en dire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> attends, t'as pas encore lu tout le mal que j'ai à en dire




je vais donc definitivement ne plus ressortir mes bouquins de ma bibliotheque?      :love:


----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oh et puis tiens, tant qu'on y est :
> 
> ANNA FREUD a apporté des trucs et permis des super progrès dans la prise en charge psychothérapique des gnards, à une époque où on partait de presque rien, c'était nul, en plus il faisait froid. Bien sûr comme vous dites certains propos de ANNA FREUD sont datés au carbone 14, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par TF1 puis M6 - voire le bon sens parfois, mais à l'époque où ANNA FREUD les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens. Et puis comme dans toute polémique stérile, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que tout le monde s'en fout, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer, comme dit ma concierge. Bref, ANNA FREUD est une vieille fille de l'histoire de la psychologie, mais même à ce titre elle ne doit pas être mise au placard ou je ne sais quoi, comme Ferenczi, comme K.Abraham, ANNA FREUD doit maintenant être "remise à sa place" dans le parcours des grandes gueules du XXème siècle, être lue et entendue (sur l'iTMS, 0,99 euros la conférence) mais avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque d'abrutis. J'ai eu l'occasion de prendre une douche avec l'arrière-petite fille d'une psychothérapeute qui avait été la cuisinière de la nièce d'un chauffeur de taxi psychanalysé par ANNA FREUD, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe - même si ça m'a coûté bonbon en antibiotiques, après. Alors comme on dit (enfin parfois), évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé dans l'eau bouillante où l'on cuit les nouilles" !!!
> 
> ...





Wouarffffff, Encore, Encore.

J'aimerais ton avis sur l'influence de la pensée freudienne sur la théorie de la relativité quand à la question de savoir si il faut ou non prendre en compte l'avis de sa belle mère sur l'éducation des enfants et si oui ou non.
Merci encore pour tes lumières et tes textes si clair


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Wouarffffff, Encore, Encore.
> 
> J'aimerais ton avis sur l'influence de la pensée freudienne sur la théorie de la relativité quand à la question de savoir si il faut ou non prendre en compte l'avis de sa belle mère sur l'éducation des enfants et si oui ou non.
> Merci encore pour tes lumières et tes textes si clair





laisse parler belle maman, dis lui oui oui sans arret et
fait comme bon te semble, ce sont tes enfants et pas les siens !!!


----------



## Cricri (2 Décembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment sur France-Inter c'est le festival Françoise Dolto. Et franchement elle commence à me pomper de l'air. Des fois elle sortait de ces trucs qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tête. Et les chroniqueurs prennent tout ce qu'elle dit pour parole d'évangile. Comme si elle savait tout. Il ya bien des choses qui me paraissent contestables. Peut-être qu'à l'époque c'était moderne, mais bon on ne l'a pas attendu pour savoir éduquer des enfants, même si elle est pertinente sur bien des points probablement.


Tu es trop sensible et t'as pas fini d'être emmerder. Regarde l'intérêt que l'on porte encore à Freud ou même à Lacan !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui personne ne nierait l'intérêt, la nécessité de lui donner un cadre, des limites, de l'avertir des risques


 Ah ha! Je sens que tu es prêt mon quetzalkounet! C'est pour quand les triplé?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc definitivement ne plus ressortir mes bouquins de ma bibliotheque?      :love:



c'est l'hiver, le froid arrive, si tu as une cheminée tu leur trouveras bien une utilité...     
autodafez, autodafez, il en restera toujours quelque chose...


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

Un petit tas de cendres ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

Et hop   

D.W.WINNICOTT a lui aussi, fait apporté des tas de machins pour faire taire les enfants hargneux et les parents inconséquents, à une époque où on partait de presque rien, il pleuvait tout le temps en Angleterre. Bien sûr comme vous dites si certains propos de D.W.WINNICOTT sont datés assez précisément grâce à ses éditeurs qui ont gardé des copies, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par Golf, Bilbo et Rezba - voire Benjamin et Bengili parfois, mais à l'époque où D.W.WINNICOTT les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens : celui de défoncer des portes ouvertes. Et puis comme dans tout comique de répétition, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que tout le monde ne lit pas tout jusqu'au bout, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer, ou pas. Bref, D.W.WINNICOTT est un type sympa de l'histoire de la psychologie sur les ondes de la BBC, mais même à ce titre il ne doit pas être comparé à Faugiel, ni même à Cauet, D.W.WINNICOTT doit maintenant être décédé le pauvre, et sa famille sans doute bien triste, et il doit être regardé avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque (en plus c'était en Angleterre). J'ai eu l'occasion de pratiquer l'aikido avec quelqu'un qui ignorait jusqu'à l'existence de D.W.WINNICOTT, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe - même si ça m'a coûté bonbon en anti-inflammatoires, après. Alors comme on dit, évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé dans l'eau bouillante où l'on cuit le steack-frites (en Angleterre)" 

 :king:    :king:


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

Avec tout ça si ils ne te prennent pas pour rédiger les 4emes de couv' de la Petite Bibliothèque Payot ! 

  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et hop
> 
> D.W.WINNICOTT a lui aussi, fait apporté des tas de machins pour faire taire les enfants hargneux et les parents inconséquents, à une époque où on partait de presque rien, il pleuvait tout le temps en Angleterre. Bien sûr comme vous dites si certains propos de D.W.WINNICOTT sont datés assez précisément grâce à ses éditeurs qui ont gardé des copies, d'autres ont été fortement remis en question, ne serait-ce que par Golf, Bilbo et Rezba - voire Benjamin et Bengili parfois, mais à l'époque où D.W.WINNICOTT les prononçait cela pouvait avoir un sens : celui de défoncer des portes ouvertes. Et puis comme dans tout comique de répétition, tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience que tout le monde ne lit pas tout jusqu'au bout, il n'est pas stupide de tenter de changer, ou pas. Bref, D.W.WINNICOTT est un type sympa de l'histoire de la psychologie sur les ondes de la BBC, mais même à ce titre il ne doit pas être comparé à Faugiel, ni même à Cauet, D.W.WINNICOTT doit maintenant être décédé le pauvre, et sa famille sans doute bien triste, et il doit être regardé avec un minimum de sens critique qui était peut-être impossible à son époque (en plus c'était en Angleterre). J'ai eu l'occasion de pratiquer l'aikido avec quelqu'un qui ignorait jusqu'à l'existence de D.W.WINNICOTT, je peux vous assurer que c'était de la très, très grande classe - même si ça m'a coûté bonbon en anti-inflammatoires, après. Alors comme on dit, évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé dans l'eau bouillante où l'on cuit le steack-frites (en Angleterre)"
> 
> :king:    :king:



De la nécessité de la troisième aire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> NAN, pas de tirelipimpon, pas de chihuahua, dans la vie faut être SERIEUX  :mouais: et pis c'est tout !



C'est vrai ! c'est un sujet sensible...


----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laisse parler belle maman, dis lui oui oui sans arret et
> fait comme bon te semble, ce sont tes enfants et pas les siens !!!




Merci du conseil   :bebe:


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ? Bon d'accord  :love:  c'est parti :
> Alors comme on dit (enfin parfois), évitons de "jeter les relations mère-bébé avec l'eau du bain" !!!
> 
> Alors ?



Depuis l'invention de la bonde ça n'arrive plus, un peu comme les purges de pots-de-chambre sur la maréchausée.


----------

